# my new tiel!



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

hi guys! i am currently waiting for a baby from a breeder in my area. but today i went into the petstore and fell in love with a w/f Lutino! there was a sign on his/her cage that said "semi tame" which is what i'm looking for since it's my 1st tiel. i slowly put my hand in the cage while in the petstore and he/she just moved away from me, but no hissing or intimidating gestures at ALL. and i have seen very untame tiels before, and this one was nice. so, i took him/her home! i don't have a name for him/her yet, i don't know what the sex is. the guy at the store said the person who knows any history about him won't be in till Friday. why in the world can't they write the history down on paper (or the computer) so ALL workers at the store can help customers?   anyway, i loved him so much i got him anyway and i will call on friday to find out any details. he seems to be doing well so far in his new home and comes up to the front of cage quite willingly when i'm near. i've put my hands and arm in the cage to give him a couple new things that i bought him (new perch and bird kabob) and no problems (no hissing, no flattening his/her crest etc). i have her cage next to my budgie cage and i have a tiffany lamp style chicken night light to help my birds not to have night frights. anyway, i went in there with a high powered flash light after all the birds went to bed and i shown it on the underside of her tail to see if i could see any barring to try to determine if she is a girl. and i saw NO barring. does that mean he's a boy? i DO know that he/she is NOT a baby.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

WF lutino may not show bars, theyre pure white. you may need to go by behaviour for her. shes gorgeous!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful bird! Congratulations!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks! i'm thinking she's female. i know i haven't had her for long, but so far, no whistling or beak banging. she flock calls, but i think that's normal for both sexes. i thought she was "albino" but after researching i discovered there are no albino tiels...lol. and i found out the correct terminology. i have a female lutino parakeet (all yellow) and i know that females are much more common than males with the keets. does anyone know if the same holds true to a w/f lutino tiel?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its the same with tiels too. WF lutinos are lutinos, only they are whiteface too.

whiteface genes remove the red and yellow from the plumage. lutino removes the grey. combine the two, you get a pure white bird with red eyes. a clear whiteface pied can be pure white but they will not have red eyes. your bird is a WF lutino and likely a female


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

hooray! thanks DallyTsuka! of course i'd be happy with a sweet boy too, but a female is my 1st choice. if anyone has any name ideas, please give me some input!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes not guaranteed female, but better chances she is. try for something gender neutral still. unless you want to do a DNA test, which only cost $20 through a company 

im not the best on deciding on names LOL


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

unless both parents are wf lutino you will not be guaranteed a female but most wf lutinos are female if she has a leg band you may be able to track down the breeder


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

allen, isnt it both parents to be a male?

if the mother is not a lutino, your bird is female i think allen means


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

If you're at all interested in a Christmas-themed seasonal name tha could go for either gender, the best one I can think of is my own lol! My "real" name is Noel (my username Elinore is an old family name), which can be both male or female. Actually, when people do not know me they frequently look for a man named Noel, pronounced "No-wl" (like Noel Coward) and I have to correct them with "No-el." The more feminized spelling is Noelle. If it's not for you it's not for you, no offense taken lol, but it might be something to consider. It's kind of a nice name, in my humble opinion, and it's just a bit unusual, which some people seem to like for naming pets...or kids for that matter, as my parents did


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

well like i said if both are wf lutino then you can have either male or female here is an example from the genetic calculator but like most wf lutinos i believe you may have a female

Mother:Whiteface Lutino
Father:Whiteface Lutino

male offspring:
100% Whiteface Lutino

female offspring:
100% Whiteface Lutino


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ah ok, i misunderstood your wording  thanks!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no problem my english is bad


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think its more i havent had good sleep!

thanks allen


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Gorgeous bird! Congratulations! Good luck with her


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

elinore, thanks so much for name idea, but i just don't think i want to name her a Christmas name. i LOVE christmas, but i just want the name to be....non-christmas...lol! i use to know a very sweet woman named Noelle and i DO believe it was spelled the more feminine way. and i do know she's not guarenteed female. who knows, maybe when i call the pet store tomorrow the guy will have a lot of history on her? i think i'm PROBABLY gonna name her something female, i tend to like the british names. i have 3 betta fish named Giles, Percival, and Winslow. i'm not sure if ALL of them are british....but i know for sure Giles is, and the other 2 "sound" british. i spent 4 years in England and i loved it there!  i once knew 2 older ladies in England named Enid and Margaret. maybe one of those names? and if for some reason it turns out to be male, i can change the name based on his old female name. i even like the name Elinore! lol! but i once watched a daycare child (very sweet, good girl) named Elinore, we called her Ella for short, but i don't normally name my birds the same names that my daycare kids have. i also may name her Audrey cuz my grandma had very white hair! but i once had a wonderful chicken named Audrey, and i don't really want to name her after ANOTHER pet that had that name. lol. i'm weird, i know!  of course if i go with a unisex name, i'm thinking Biscuit.


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

lil update here, i think he's a boy, he's singing like crazy! lol! so, any name ideas for a boy? lol! do males sing more in the morning? he's just repeating the same little tune over and over and over and over, lol!


----------



## JudiNH (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds like you might have a little boy there.  My Q~tip started whistling just a few weeks after I brought him home, at about 3 months old, and now he sings like crazy, especially in the morning. Have fun with your new little friend!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

q-tip is a cute name! sometimes he shakes his head when i'm talking to him, or when hes making noise. does this mean the sound hurts his ears? i'm new to tiels, but it looks like he was doing the heart wings while he was singing. does this mean he's happy and is settling in to his new home rather quickly? he's very sweet!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Aww sounds like you have a sweet little boy! 
I have a few name ideas.. 

Bennet/Bennett/Ben
Chadwick
Roswell 
Oliver 
Walter
Samuel
Herbert

I think those are mainly English names but good luck finding him a name that suites him well.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if he starts to do the wolf whistle and strats to repeat words and sounds then i would think male but i have had a couple females do the dance and talk as well it is not normal but they will do it


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

oooo, i like Bennett! i think it's gonna stick!!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

I liked Bennett a lot as well  I think it suites him.. it also means Blessed!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

oh that's even MORE awesome! thanks so much, everyone! Bennett is a sweetheart!


----------



## xcrystalizex (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh my, she is soooo beautiful! Congrats! I am so happy for you! I really think that pets pick us, and it seems like she picked you. =D 

As far as names go, for some reason Rosie is coming to mind (I thought thats kinda cute considering she's all white lol). But a Christmas-y/Wintery name would be awesome too! Like Snowflake, Tinsel, Star, etc. What do you think?


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

that is a very pretty bird congrats


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful cockatiel!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

xcrystalizex said:


> Oh my, she is soooo beautiful! Congrats! I am so happy for you! I really think that pets pick us, and it seems like she picked you. =D
> 
> As far as names go, for some reason Rosie is coming to mind (I thought thats kinda cute considering she's all white lol). But a Christmas-y/Wintery name would be awesome too! Like Snowflake, Tinsel, Star, etc. What do you think?


well, i truly believe she is a he, lol! he's been singing today. and he ate millet out of my hand!  but he didn't perch on my hand and i didn't push it. i want him to know i'm not aggressively forcing him or that i'm not gonna try to grab him. his name is Bennett. and i'm completely in love with him!


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Aww I'm glad you picked the name Bennett, so sweet  and I too know that feeling of being completely in loveee, that's how I feel right now with my new boy!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

Luna said:


> Aww I'm glad you picked the name Bennett, so sweet  and I too know that feeling of being completely in loveee, that's how I feel right now with my new boy!


tell me about your new boy? how old? what color? name?


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

I made a post abut him in the talk section with some pictures, he's about 7 months old give or take a few months, I got him a few days ago and he is the sweetest little thing ever! He's a pied, and really pretty.. I got him from someone who made an ad online wanting to sell him because his kids didn't really show interest in him.. and boy am I glad I got him, he is happy, loved and the perfect new edition to my family, his name is Phoenix.. my younger brother named him, not sure if the name really fits him though 

Here's the link to his post if you'd like to see some pictures, I should take more! There are some on page two of the thread as well.
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?p=233911#post233911


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Bennett is ADORABLE!!! Perfect name! Isn't it funny how we can make lists of all our favorites and plan and plan, but they still seem to "pick their own"? When I named Maggie, I had no idea why I was calling her that, had never even considered the name, but it was somehow just right for her. When I first saw Emma's picture online, I turned to my sister and said, if that was my bird, I'd name her Emily. I have no clue where it came from, but it suits her perfectly. Emma stuck as a nickname, and I've decided her "full" name is Emily Evangeline. 

Bennett is a great name. I spent a semester living in London and my wonderful neighbor was named Bennett, so sounds like you found a perfect way to stick with your British theme!


----------



## chkinut (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes elinore! i truly believe they somehow talk to us (or others) and pick their own names! tomorrow i'm calling the petstore to find out his history (hopefully). but today has really been a great day for us!! he stepped up onto a ladder in his cage, i slowly brought him out, which he seemed up for the idea. long story short, he steps up onto my finger now with NO problem. he hung out with me on the couch today....and he also liked flying around the room. which i was fine with, cuz i could just get him back by having him step up. he's very tame!! i'm so happy i found him! he's only been in his new home a little over 24 hours and already he steps up and comes out of his cage. oh, and he also did the wolf whistle a lot today, as well as other "songs". my husband said when i went into the back yard he was singing like crazy!! do you think he was just having fun? or did he want me to come back inside? makes me wonder what his situation was with his previous owner and why they wanted to (or had) to give him up? he was obviously loved or else he wouldn't be so tame. right? (i'm still learning)


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful new bird!!!


----------

